# tangerine dream ?



## budculese (Jan 16, 2011)

has any body tried barney farms "tangerine dream" yet ?(htcc winner 2010)tried a search but no matches for grows


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 17, 2011)

Smoked it in the Dam like 2 weeks after the cup....   I would have bought seed if they had them...


----------



## budculese (Jan 17, 2011)

i got 2 fem seeds on the way


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone have any updates on Tangerine Dream?  We got a 5-pack from the tude and NONE of them germinated.  Very bummed...


----------



## proto (Mar 31, 2011)

germed 2 and got 2 very different phenos. flowering one now. need 50 more days or so.


----------



## 3 fingerlid (Mar 31, 2011)

I've got a couple fem seeds that are waiting to be planted the second week of May!


----------



## fabio1949 (Jul 5, 2011)

Old Guy-
Same thing happened to me--5 fem seeds from the Tude
nothing germinated
I just bought 3- 6/8" clones, put them in Ocean Forest, and they have taken off. More than doubled in size in a week. I have topped each of them now, and just hit them with some Bushmasters to see if I can slow them down for a second. Two of them will go into the flower room next week.
I hope it lives up to the hype


----------



## bagabones (Jun 29, 2014)

bump

 any fresh reports on the tangerine dream?


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2014)

One of my favorites. Harvested last fall. Only got 2 seeds, planted 1, saved 1. No problems growing her. Good yield, excellent buzz. Seed #2, sprouted fast and out grew her sisters so fast that at 3 or 4 days old, overnight she touched the light and fried. Broke my friggin` heart.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tangie dank has some going right now I believe. No problem germing them


----------

